# Mud vs Texture



## FStephenMasek (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you ever seen boxes or bags of "texture" and separate boxes or bags of "mud" or "joint Compound" on a job site? Not the cottage cheese ceiling texture, but the stuff used to make the typical orange peel texture. 

All of the construction job sites I have ever seen had only joint compound. In all of the drywall work I have ever seen, they apply the compound on the joints and nails/screws, then load that same stuff into their spray apparatus and apply the orange peel texture.

Thanks for taking the time to read and/or reply.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, different purposes.


----------



## FStephenMasek (Jan 22, 2010)

For orange peel?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes. They make bags of "texture" material. We have used it for orange peel, knock down, and skip trowel.

I personally don't like or use it. Hell I don't even use topping. Both are too gritty for my taste.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Texture company's use bag mix. 
Us guys doing small repairs and what not tend to just thin mud and "have at it".

Hope that helps answer your question


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been told that the special purpose bag mix dries harder. My dw guy uses the bag mix for knockdown.

They also always mix up the bag mix and let it sit, sometimes even over night. Similar to thinset, and fast set mud the consistency changes as it sits for a bit.


----------

